# Small crypt ID



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone have an idea what this one is? I just bought it at my local store, I got double this much for 2.49$. It seems to be growing from a central stem or rhizome. The store has had it for about a month now and I was watching it to see if it got any bigger but it didn't. Last thing I need is more large crypts.
Steve


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

C. parva, almost 100%. It would have to be a very small C. x. willisi otherwise. If you don't need any more fast growing large crypts, you're in extreme luck. This one grows slower than dirt and stays small. I've found that they prefer higher light and a little higher current than the average crypt.

Best,
Phil


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the I D. Can I break all the little plant-lets apart and plant them separately?
How slow do they grow?
Steve


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

neonfish3 said:


> Thanks for the I D. Can I break all the little plant-lets apart and plant them separately?
> How slow do they grow?
> Steve


Yes, you can plant the individual plants.

They grow so slowly, you will think they are made of plastic.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They also seem to like more iron than other crypts.


----------

